# B654 Sl Ride Height Question



## 4ndy_uk (May 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

We bought our 2007 B654 SL last year and are enjoying it greatly. I do however have a question that has been troubling me for a while. The rear ride hight seems to be really high, quite a gap between the top of the tyer and the wheel arch, while the front seem really low, the top of the tyre well under the wheel arch. Even when we are pitched on flat, level ground we still have to put levelling blocks under the front wheels. Is this normal?

Thank you for any advice in advance.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Low Rider*

Hi ,

We have a 2008 B544SL that has the same nose down attitude.

Its very common - the new models of the SL line are now sold with 
"Special Spring Front Axle" to eliminate this.

Basically just stronger front springs ( and maybe dampers) are fitted.

If you want to mod yours, you could buy a set of Goldschmitt springs and have them fitted somewhere - or contact Mike at Essanjay and get a quote from them - but it will not be cheap.

Happy Travels

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 4ndy_uk (May 11, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Thank you for the reply.

Did you go for the longer springs yourself?

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had the same problem. Fixed here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-66812.html

Alan.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Nose Down*

Hi Alan,
So far we have not bothered to do anything about it as it does not bother us.

If it gets much worse - but i don't think it will - i would get the mod done in germany on one of our trips.

Happy Travels

dave


----------

